

The Tech Press Shineth - melvinmt
http://uncrunched.com/2012/07/18/marissas-mean-and-kevins-a-quitter-the-tech-press-shineth/

======
ojbyrne
I thought the article about Kevin ([http://www.businessinsider.com/digg-kevin-
rose-untold-histor...](http://www.businessinsider.com/digg-kevin-rose-untold-
history-2012-7)) that's being criticized is one of the best post-mortems of
what happened at digg. I find it almost Kafka-esque to see the insiders pop up
to remind us all that they can't be criticized if you're not in their club.
And if you criticize them you can't be in the club.

